# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] MSI DS502 Gaming Headset

## pas2007

Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο Set ακουστικών για 7.1 ήχο.
Χαρακτηριστικά:
USB Connectivity
Impedance ≤2.2kΩ
Speaker Frequency Response 20Hz-20KHz
Dimensions (mm) &#216;6.0 &#215; 3.0mm (Mic)
Driver Unit &#216;40mm x 2 Speaker
Sensitivity (SPL) 105±3dB @ 1KHz
Speaker Impedance 20Hz-20KHz
Cable Length 2.0m
Directivity Omnidirectional
Microphone Sensitivity -36±3dB @ at 1KHz 
Enhanced Virtual 7.1 Surround Sound
Intelligent Vibration
System Smart Audio Controller
Enhanced 40mm High Quality Drivers
Cool LED Light
Light weight & Self-adjusting Headband Design

Τιμη 40€

----------

